# Wanna See Some Baby Pics



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

Here are pics I took of the baby today.

Aren't I cute


















Stretch!









Here's the baby laying with my daughter


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

*More Pics*

Feeding time, the mess was made made by me on the outside of the syringe, I'm still trying to get the hang of things,lol


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

CUTE pictures. That baby is just adorable. I remember the mess I used to have feeding my younguns....then have to clean them up. That's why I stopped feeding that way. Not saying you should............just saying that's what I did. 
Does the person you got the bird from raise pigeons? Does he race them or what? I still just can't imagine someone not caring whether that precious little thing lived or died.


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> CUTE pictures. That baby is just adorable. I remember the mess I used to have feeding my younguns....then have to clean them up. That's why I stopped feeding that way. Not saying you should............just saying that's what I did.
> Does the person you got the bird from raise pigeons? Does he race them or what? I still just can't imagine someone not caring whether that precious little thing lived or died.


Yeah I just make sure I clean him/her up real good. Any way to tell if a pigeon is a male or female? Anyway, I don't mind the extra clean up since the baby is eating so well now. I'd rather have the extra work of cleaning up than having to force feed him.

My neighbor just has a couple pair in his backyard aviary. He just lets them do there thing. I don't believe he shows or races them, I would think if he did he would care more about what happens to them. I was able to find out from him this morning that the baby is a high flier roller pigeon.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

No way to tell about the sex. Have to wait till they grow up. One thing is for certain. If she lays an egg, she's a she for sure!!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

You have a real cutie there I love the photo of the wing stretch, its just adorable. 
Looks like your daughter has a wonderful new friend. you will have many,many years of fun ahead of you with your new baby.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

If you don't have one of those pics entered in our contest.....I hope you do....that baby is darling.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Oh my goodness! How adorable!  Looks like you are doing a wonderful caring job.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwww... I just went back and read your original post. I just don't understand how some people can be so heartless  Thank GOODNESS you came to this babies aid!!! And what an adorable little thing s/he is too 

Sounds like you're doing great with him/her. And with all the wonderful people here you've always got support. And baby sure has a growing fan club already. Thanks for sharing your adventures so far - I'm so looking forward to the stories to come.

Just curious - where about's are you located?



little bird said:


> If you don't have one of those pics entered in our contest.....I hope you do....that baby is darling.


You read my mind - I was going to suggest that too! Definitly need to have this baby entered in the contest.


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

Dezirrae said:


> Just curious - where about's are you located?
> 
> 
> 
> You read my mind - I was going to suggest that too! Definitly need to have this baby entered in the contest.


I'm in San Diego, CA

How would I enter the baby in the contest?


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

There are lots of members in CA - I'm sure a few of them are not too far from you (just in case you ever need to local hand).

To enter the photo contest, just pick your one favorite photo of the baby and then here's the link for the babies thread to enter it officially - http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/2008-photo-competition-week-3-babies-28767.html

To check out the rules http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/2008-photo-contest-27929.html

I'll be looking for your entry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How adorable!! A bit easier way would be to remove the "plunger" part of the syringe completely. I use the same syringe (looks like you cut off the "spout" end?) but leave the spout at the opposite end of the baby, and cover the open end with the balloon or glove. Hard to explain, here are the pics:

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/BabyFeeding

That way you don't have to squeeze the food for him, and he'll gobble it down on his own!  The little spout uncovered leaves enough air to allow the formula to go down as he gulps. With yours, you could just cover one end with cloth or something that lets a little air in. Good luck! He's adorable. He looks a lot like my (now grown) baby Azzy.


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

maryjane said:


> How adorable!! A bit easier way would be to remove the "plunger" part of the syringe completely. I use the same syringe (looks like you cut off the "spout" end?) but leave the spout at the opposite end of the baby, and cover the open end with the balloon or glove. Hard to explain, here are the pics:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/BabyFeeding
> 
> That way you don't have to squeeze the food for him, and he'll gobble it down on his own!  The little spout uncovered leaves enough air to allow the formula to go down as he gulps. With yours, you could just cover one end with cloth or something that lets a little air in. Good luck! He's adorable. He looks a lot like my (now grown) baby Azzy.


Thanks MaryJane, the pics help. I can see how it would be easier without the plunger. I want to go buy a larger size syringe so I'll just do it your way instead of cutting the tip off.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Your baby is just precious!!! Gorgeous coloring.!!! He will surely grow up to be a magnificent adult. 

You're doing a great job. Don't worry about the mess. There will be bigger messes as he gets bigger.

Please do enter him in the baby contest.

Have you and your family chosen a name yet????

Regards,
Louise


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

lwerden said:


> Your baby is just precious!!! Gorgeous coloring.!!! He will surely grow up to be a magnificent adult.
> 
> You're doing a great job. Don't worry about the mess. There will be bigger messes as he gets bigger.
> 
> ...


I'm not overly concerned about the mess, I have a cockatiel and 4 budgies and boy can they make a mess. Should be interesting around here when there is a pigeon on the loose,lol

So far we have come up with CoCo, Wonder, and Midge ( yes like Midge the Pige,lol)


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

That bird looks like it's going to be a redhead. Looks like it's smiling too. Must be real happy where it is.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh my goodness he is the cutest! And it is never a waste of time to feed a baby pigeon. quite a rush really (I just read your other thread). Thank you for bringing this little read head to us in pictures.


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh yeah and we decided on a name, Coco Pebbles  We just can't decide if we are going to call the baby Coco or Pebbles for short


----------

